# Hey i am thinking of joining wrestling.



## J-kid (Nov 25, 2002)

I want to do some more wrestling out side of school and the only gym i know about near seattle is kings freestyle ,  Is there any other gyms around seattle Washington that teach wrestling and you can be under 18 and join thanks for the input.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2002)

If you are serious do a search for AAU and USA wrestling.  They are the only two wrestling organizations I know of that are in all 50 states.  You can find clubs through them.  When you find the numbers for the organizations you could just call them and ask them where a club near you is.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2002)

My BJJ instructor has been allowed to work out with the local (private) college team although he is not associated with the school. You never know until you ask!


----------



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2002)

that is true


----------



## J-kid (Nov 25, 2002)

my judo coach says its ok for us to cross train can anyone give me a link to a good wrestling school near seattle.


----------



## ace (Dec 1, 2002)

Tuff Sport Great Training.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 15, 2002)

SO did you start yet Judo kid?


----------



## J-kid (Dec 15, 2002)

Couldnt find a privite wrestling school.  I did find one but you have to be 18 to join. another year to go to enter that school i still need help finding a wrestling school.  someone help me!  plz


----------



## JDenz (Dec 15, 2002)

Contact information for USA wrestling in your area
Washington
Chuck Bullard
PO Box 1041
Poulsbo, WA 98370-0047 
Home 360-297-8575 
Office 360-297-8494


----------



## J-kid (Dec 23, 2002)

Ok ill call is this super long distance?  I need to know .  Not my phone lol./


----------



## J-kid (Dec 23, 2002)

Nvm , didnt see the part where it said washington.  So do i just call this guy and he will help me.   Or is this just one of your friends?


----------



## JDenz (Dec 23, 2002)

He is the head USA director of your area he will have information where every USA wrestling clup is in your state he will be able to help you find a program to join.


----------



## J-kid (Dec 24, 2002)

I tryed calling him at home but was unable to get ahold of him.  Try after chrismis holidays.


----------



## MartialArtist (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *I want to do some more wrestling out side of school and the only gym i know about near seattle is kings freestyle ,  Is there any other gyms around seattle Washington that teach wrestling and you can be under 18 and join thanks for the input. *


What school do you go to?

Washington is very big on wrestling, just join at your local high school.

Although it won't be catch-as-can wrestling or any other form of combat wrestling like shuai chiao or Monglian wrestling (school style is scholastic, or collegiate wrestling), you still learn the basics and get a feel of sprawling, shooting, performing takedowns, sensing the person's balance/weight so you can either crackdown or do a peek-out, and controlling his hips and legs.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2002)

My BJJ instructor has added a little wrestling to our curriculum and often compares the wrestling version or approach to its BJJ counterpart. Both arts have something to offer!


----------



## ace (Jan 1, 2003)

If u are still in H.S. then it's not
to late to start there.


----------



## J-kid (Jan 10, 2003)

GOOD NEWS

Submission wrestling just opened real close,  Sweet
http://www.tapout-wrestling.com/


----------



## ace (Jan 11, 2003)

Submisson Wrestling is My Favorite Sport 
I do enjoy other arts & Sports But this to me is the best.
_________________________________________________-------
Good Luck Judo-Kid U will notice a lot of 
Thing are the same in arts Like Judo , Sambo & Ju Jitsu


----------



## J-kid (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks ill tell you how it gos.


----------



## tapoutapout (Jan 13, 2003)

JUDO-KID,

we just opened up a school in kent, wa that specializes in SUBMISSION WRESTLING. you can come in for free and train for the next week or so. if you like it, join. we even have financial aid for kids whose parent's don't make that much. check us out: 827 N central ave suite 102 kent, wa....look for the BIG wrestling sign. call my cell: 253-261-5668

kurt


----------



## ace (Jan 14, 2003)

U Should Check it out.


----------



## J-kid (Jan 15, 2003)

Lol thats the school i am going to i talked to him and he asked if i posted as Judo-kid online, Lol.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jan 15, 2003)

Before submission wrestling, I suggest you study collegiate first.

Reasons for doing so is that wrestling in high school in the state of Washington only costs $20.  Also, you get a basic feel on everything and even learn some moves that can lead to submissions like certain arm bars, etc.  Once you get an overall knowledge on the basics, then submission wrestling will come a LOT easier and you will learn more for your money because you won't be wasting time with the basics you've already learned and the attributes you have already gained.


----------



## J-kid (Jan 15, 2003)

I cant (i missed wrestling season because of night classes that i dicided to take.)
But submission is good to do with judo jujutsu.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *I cant (i missed wrestling season because of night classes that i dicided to take.)
> But submission is good to do with judo jujutsu. *


I agree, and it's totally understandable you couldn't wrestle because of night classes

But next year, if you have time, think about wrestling.  You learn a lot for $20 and you get a hell of a lot of conditioning out of it as a high schooler


----------



## tapoutapout (Jan 16, 2003)

I have an opposite opinion about your wrestling than the other user:  one of the reasons the machados and the gracies are as good as they are is that they never had to "unlearn" a lot of stuff.  they did not learn the collegiate or scholastic stlyle of wrestling and then have to unlearn it later...which takes time and lost moments in calculations in making a split decision. imagine years and years of practice where you always go to a base of being on all 4's: your knees on the ground and your palms on the ground.....and then finding out in submission wrestling and mma that this is THE worst position to be in during a fight...worse than the someone in mount position on you.  once you are made aware of this fact when you start wrestling, you would still have a natural reaction to go to that base position...which could cost you in a fight with the lost second it took you to recalculate your move!
I am pro highschool scholastic collegiate wrestling and all the other forms as well. you CAN gain alot from  those styles. Just remember: it is not practice that makes perfect, it is perfect practice that makes perfect! and if you are in the heat of battle someday, you want to have all the "perfect" repetition and practice that you can!
I am only presenting a different opinion. it is not right or wrong: after all, look at all the fantastic fighters who were former collegiate wrestlers: dan severn, mark coleman, mark kerr, matt humes, etc....


----------



## MartialArtist (Jan 17, 2003)

I find it very easy to make the transaction.

You just got to be a bit smarter than the normal dumb man.  Any grappler knows not to do certain moves on the street that he can do on the mat, and it's the person's responsibility to do the same.  Nobody goes to a base in a real fight I gurantee you that.

A lot of wrestlers also find the switch very easy.  You really don't need that much practice to get the hang of it, you just need to understand the principles.

A lot of high school wrestlers who went on to college and later, pro wrestling (Olympics, etc.) found the switch from collegiate to freestyle or greco-roman very easy.  That's beause the basic ideas on clearing, controlling, and takedowns are still there.  A lot of people even find the switch from collegiate wrestling to combat wrestling such as shuai chiao or catch-as-can very easy.  Almost every US Olympian in freestyle or greco-roman wrestled collegiate at college.

Another reason the switch is easy is that you get more into painful techniques.  In collegiate, you have arm bars, but you just can't finish on it in terms of a submission move.  In freestyle, it's the same exact technique.  The only difference is that you bring it up to cause more pain.


----------



## ace (Jan 17, 2003)

It's a fact that Both Rolls & Riskson
Have Both Competed In Wrestling as Well As Rigan Machado.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2003)

I think he has a point--collegiate wrestling does train you to "give him your back" and that's a habit that would have to be left behind. On the otehr hand I suspect the advantages of wrestling training outweigh the disadvantages.


----------



## tapoutapout (Jan 17, 2003)

i suppose it could happen, but my point was that they DID NOT train as collegiate style wrestlers. my point i am making is simple: if a young man has the chance to start off in submission wrestling or collegiate wrestling, SUBMISSION WRESTLING is the obvious and most practical. besides being practical with it's self-defense aspect, there are more avenues to explore i.e. jobs, money, prestige, your own business.
if you stay in collegiate style, you could win a championship and or become a coach....if you wanted to fight, you would still have to take up SUBMISSION.
again this  issue is about starting collegiate style v. submission style...we are not talking about MUAY THAI, BOXING, etc...

What if i said it would not make a difference if a troop went to 6 weeks of airforce basic and then later decided to go to 12 weeks of marine basic training.  it be difficult to say that the troop that went to airforce basic could easily make the transition to marine basic.....it would be ridiculous because air basic is mainly classroom work where marine basic is TOUGH STUFF!


----------



## JDenz (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't know how current you are on todays MMA but they give there back all the time now.  Same thing in Judo, and in Bjj at the high levels.


----------



## ace (Jan 18, 2003)

Frank Shamrock Gave His Back to Tito,Ken to Kimo

I My self Gave My Back Up in MMA
Fight against a BJJ Fighter
As He Tried to Set a Hook
I Did a Forward Roll Gained 2 on 1
& Submited him With a kneelock (inside Heel hook/kneebar)

Now i to prefer Submisson Wrestling
& Yes it is Dangerous to give Your Back to anyone
But it can also be a way Out.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tapoutapout _
> *i suppose it could happen, but my point was that they DID NOT train as collegiate style wrestlers. my point i am making is simple: if a young man has the chance to start off in submission wrestling or collegiate wrestling, SUBMISSION WRESTLING is the obvious and most practical. besides being practical with it's self-defense aspect, there are more avenues to explore i.e. jobs, money, prestige, your own business.
> if you stay in collegiate style, you could win a championship and or become a coach....if you wanted to fight, you would still have to take up SUBMISSION.
> again this  issue is about starting collegiate style v. submission style...we are not talking about MUAY THAI, BOXING, etc...
> ...


Like I said, a lot of Olympians and combat wrestlers have started out their careers in the humble collegiate wrestling.

I haven't met any collegiate coach who didn't also know freestyle or greco-roman.  My wrestling coach in college was a catch-as-can wrestler also.

And believe me, if you're smart enough, anyone can make you tap out with some basic ideas.  Actually, you train how to make people tap out by NOT making people tap out.  I remember constantly that for certain moves, you weren't allowed to do this and that because it was illegal hence it hurts.  Like an arm bar, you weren't allowed to bring it up.  "Okay, in a fight though, I'll bring it up" was the mentality of everyone there.  You learn what's illegal and what isn't, but you learn what's illegal so you won't do it.


----------

